# Meringue powder for macaron?



## kazeya (Jan 11, 2009)

hey guys

has anyone ever tried making french macarons with meringue powder?

i read people saying you can't make them with meringue powder due to the presence of corn starch and gum in the meringue powder. However has anyone really tried it?

im currently making my macarons using the french meringue method and had a bottle of unused meringue powder so wondering if i could substitute the egg whites entirely with the meringue powder

hope to get some feedback! 

cheers! ^^


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Use the meringue powder to bulk up the protein and  bulk content of the whites, but I wouldn't substitute it entirely.


----------



## kazeya (Jan 11, 2009)

Blueicus said:


> Use the meringue powder to bulk up the protein and bulk content of the whites, but I wouldn't substitute it entirely.


hmm..in what sense bulk the content of the whites? do you have any ratio in which to add this to a macaron formula?


----------

